# Tuesday Night



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

My buddy and I got an early start at around 5:30. Out of the water at 8:30. Saw four and got them all - 19", 18", 15", and 13".

All were stuck around P'cola pass. Tried Grande with no luck. Good luck.

JWG


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish. Thanks for the report !!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice , thanks for the report. Good looking fish.

Scott


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i think i saw y'all, i saw a green skiff, a white skiff and a white CC, which one were ya? we were passing buy in the 24' cape w/ twin 150's...

nice flounder and report!:clap


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not that well virsed on gigging yet, but if gigged ator near the pass, were they headed in or out of the bay? I am guessing the tide might have a lot to do with it also, just guessing. Great pics and post. Thanks, T


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

We were in my 17' Whaler w/ a 90 hp ficht. How's that 24' cape horn do in the shallows? I bet your ride home was a little more comfortable than mine. 

JWG


----------

